# HELP: How does a photographer's origin influence their perception of culture?



## lila.dream (Oct 5, 2008)

I am writing an essay which should answer the question, "How does a photographer's origin influence their perception of culture?" It is an important essay that I need to write for school and I would appreciate your help.

1. In your opinion, what is photography?

 [FONT=&quot]2. What do you focus on when taking a photograph? Why? 
[/FONT]    
[FONT=&quot]3. How does the capturing of new photographs create meaning?[/FONT]

4. In your opinion, do you think that nationality or the background of the photographer influence the pictures they take?

5. Do you think that the nationality or origin of the photographer influence the views of their own country and other countries?

6. Do you think that an emotional connection is created between the photographer and whatever the photographer is taking a picture of? (Maybe it is something we admire, something we fear or something that invokes our curiosity).


----------



## Garbz (Oct 5, 2008)

Searching this forum for anything related to nude photography especially children will answer your questions with some real examples:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127900
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=129604


----------



## lila.dream (Oct 5, 2008)

I do not find this comment appropriate. This is how photographer's are affected by their origin and the kinds of pictures they take and is NOT at all related to nude photography!


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 5, 2008)

It definately is.  Iif you read the 2 posts Garbz posted, you will see HOW pertinent it is!

As for the OP... instead of using info from us, take the time to do your own research instead of having us do your homework for you... the answers are no further than the search button above or a google on the internet.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Oct 5, 2008)

No Jerry, this is a pat answer we give to a lot of kids that show up here, but in this case we are effectively being interviewed. If s/he is not a photographer, it stands to reason that the answer would be sought this way.


----------



## pm63 (Oct 5, 2008)

Tell your high school photo teacher to stop setting this rubbish, and take some photos.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 5, 2008)

*lila.dream Asked:*

1. In your opinion, what is photography?

Photography (from Greek &#966;&#969;&#964;&#959; and &#947;&#961;&#945;&#966;&#943;&#945 is the process and art of recording pictures by means of capturing light on a light-sensitive medium, such as a film or an electronic sensor.


2. What do you focus on when taking a photograph? Why? 

Huh? Regardless of whether you mean mentally focusing or lens focus, it's different for every photo - even the same photo twice. This is not an answerable question! Are you human or a machine incapable of grasping what the human condition is like? (I'm not being rude - that's a real question.)


3. How does the capturing of new photographs create meaning?

Meaning is not created. It's conveyed or referred to. The consequence or result of capturing new photographs is subjective to the individual and like life itself is "constant change" or always different but no intrinsic meaning is created.


4. In your opinion, do you think that nationality or the background of the photographer influence the pictures they take?

Of course it does. We are like it or not, aware of it or not a product of our environment and our experiences - including ethnicity and nationality. Garbs gave you some very concrete examples - which I see you chose foolishly to disregard for lack of understanding.


5. Do you think that the nationality or origin of the photographer influence the views of their own country and other countries?

Of course! We only know what we consume information wise. We form views based on an assimilation of that information. If everything you see and hear tells you that the US Government loves you and is generally good you very likely will believe the lie. etc.


6. Do you think that an emotional connection is created between the photographer and whatever the photographer is taking a picture of? (Maybe it is something we admire, something we fear or something that invokes our curiosity). 

Of course! There is an emotional connection between all perceivable objects inanimate and alive no matter how weak or strong. Taking a photograph of something probably alters that in some way yes.

Are you sure you're not an empty machine with no understanding of the human condition?


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 5, 2008)

Iron Flatline said:


> ...in this case we are effectively being interviewed. If s/he is not a photographer, it stands to reason that the answer would be sought this way.



 Never even thought if it that way. 

Based on that correction (and I thank-you for being very blunt yet diplomatic about it with me, IF)...

1. In your opinion, what is photography?

*The ability to capture and preserve a moment in time that has special meaning to one or more people.
* 
 [FONT=&quot]2. What do you focus on when taking a photograph? Why? 

*Capturing the emotion, the reason of the moment.  Creating a way to relive a memory.*

[/FONT]       [FONT=&quot]3. How does the capturing of new photographs create meaning?[/FONT]

*Ask a bride who is looking at her wedding pictures 45 years later.  Ask a proud parent who are looking at a baby picture of their now grown up and moved out child.  Ask *anyone* who is looking at a picture of a departed family member or friend.  
* 
4. In your opinion, do you think that nationality or the background of the photographer influence the pictures they take?

*Obviously.  Use the example of an Iraqi photographer shooting a battle scene and will see the event different from an American journalistic photographer shooting that same battle scene. The world is EXTREMELY diverse, and it is naive to think that we are all the same in all ways.  Yes, we all breathe, we all need water, but not one person looks 100% exactly alike, no two people think alike.  How can you expect two people who live in opposite sides of the worlds that they will react the act of photography the same?  There are cultures on this earth today that forbid photography because they feel it is a way to steal someone's soul.  In North America, photography has become so common, so blasé, that people with equipment are not even noticed... yet go to somewhere public with a nice big camera, and expect to be detained by the local police.  Diverse reactions to the same acts based on the nationality of the photographer are a fact.

The act of taking pictures of children in public (the example you refused to believe as being pertinent!), some see this as a form of pedophilia, or child pornography or abuse.  A father, taking pictures of his daughter sees it in a completely different light.  Read the link for a good conversation about it.  
* 
5. Do you think that the nationality or origin of the photographer influence the views of their own country and other countries?

*Another obvious one.  Yes. Example;  From the eyes of an African native looking at an Israeli Jewish wedding picture, where they see a man stepping on glass (for example), this would certainly have different meaning to him vs to the Jewish man.  In one he looks foolish, in the other it carries deep meaning.
* 
6. Do you think that an emotional connection is created between the photographer and whatever the photographer is taking a picture of? (Maybe it is something we admire, something we fear or something that invokes our curiosity).

*A lot of the time, if not most of the time, yes.  Some of the best pictures invoke emotion in both the person who took it as well as those who look at it.  Imagine the face of a photographer who is recently back from covering the front lines of a horrible war?  Can you imagine how his pictures make him feel?  How do those same pictures make others feel?  

How about the face of the photographer who just shot the wedding of an enthusiastic young couple deeply in love?  Unless the photographer is not human, he or she will definitely have some kind of an emotional connection to the event and therefore, his or her pictures. 
*


----------



## Samriel (Oct 6, 2008)

*1. In your opinion, what is photography?*

My five minutes of quasi artistic self-expression.

[FONT=&quot]*2. What do you focus on when taking a photograph? Why? *
[FONT=&quot]
Either on what the subject conveys to me, or what I want to convey with the subject, or both. Still taking a lot of photos for pure technical practice shots though.
[/FONT] 
*3. How does the capturing of new photographs create meaning?*[/FONT]       

It preserves memories and moments, conveys perspectives. 
*
4. In your opinion, do you think that nationality or the background of the photographer influence the pictures they take?*

Yes. It influences all humans, not only photographers. Some less, some more.

*5. Do you think that the nationality or origin of the photographer influence the views of their own country and other countries?*

Same as #4.
*
6. Do you think that an emotional connection is created between the photographer and whatever the photographer is taking a picture of?*

As often as not. Sometimes the subject can become just an object.

Good luck with the essay. I do think you should rethink the title, as it's really not possible to prove that background influences a photographer's perception any more or less then anybody else's. Photographers just show their perceptions visually more than other professions (excluding other fellow visual artists and professionals).


----------



## lila.dream (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your replies. I really appreciate it that you took the time to read and answer my questions. 

I take photos in my free time and just came upon this forum and I am looking forward to posting some of my pictures.

Samriel...could you make a suggestion about what I should change the title to as I have been trying to think of one which exactly describes what I am writing about. My essay focuses on how the origin of the photographer may influence their perception of culture and what kind of photographs they take. I found your photostream extremely interesting because of the range of photographs that you take so therefore I would like to ask you a few questions and also maybe use your photographs as part of my essay. My essay also compares what kind of photographs Arab photographers take and what photographs Western photographers take in the Arab world.  ....So any ideas?


----------



## Garbz (Oct 7, 2008)

lila.dream said:


> I do not find this comment appropriate. This is how photographer's are affected by their origin and the kinds of pictures they take and is NOT at all related to nude photography!



I wonder if I had just posted the links without any further help for finding the info if you'd have just said thankyou instead of dismissing this as inappropriate.
Especially since the first link touched on 1 2 3 and most definitely 4 and 5. 
Nude photography is where 99% of arguments relating to your 6 questions arise in photography, and gives the most insight into how people think. No one cares about a picture of a barn, but put a nude model in it and you get a huge debate, especially on this forum. You may want to put that in your essay somewhere.


----------



## Samriel (Oct 7, 2008)

lila.dream said:


> Samriel...could you make a suggestion about what I should change the title to as I have been trying to think of one which exactly describes what I am writing about. My essay focuses on how the origin of the photographer may influence their perception of culture and what kind of photographs they take. My essay also compares what kind of photographs Arab photographers take and what photographs Western photographers take in the Arab world.  ....So any ideas?



As I get it, you're trying to say that the background influences the way they take pictures. Your title is a bit too broad as it says  "How does a photographer's origin influence their perception of culture?" While I believe it does influence their perception of culture, this is true for all humans, not only photographers. Maybe something like "How does a photographer's origin influence their depiction of culture?" or "How does a photographer's origin influence their expression?" or something like that? If you put some more examples to support your opinions your essay will have some weight. I'd like to give you same examples, but as I'm quite new to photography and not familiar with Arab photographers, I have nothing useful to add there. Having a book full of portraits by Steve McCurry (very good work) in front of me, I can just say that as a non-Westerner (although this could be argued about) I do feel that his photographs have a very distinct Western feel to them.



			
				Garbz said:
			
		

> Nude photography is where 99% of arguments relating to your 6 questions arise in photography, and gives the most insight into how people think. No one cares about a picture of a barn, but put a nude model in it and you get a huge debate, especially on this forum. You may want to put that in your essay somewhere.



Nonsense. 

You could say that photographers are a more individualistic bunch than many other professions, and if there is a part of photography where culture and society does NOT matter much, it's nude photography - nude photographers throw away social norms and perspectives much faster then people who shot barns and portraits - it's a very individual form of expression most of the time. It might reflect your background and influences, but they are rarely as culturally based as in other fields of photography, since you mostly have to overcome some social norms to be taking nudes at all. When you take a barn you don't have to overcome any norms, so they still show in your work.

If nude photography is the cause of any argument, it's usually about the cultural standards of the viewer, NOT the photographer.


----------



## lila.dream (Oct 8, 2008)

Samriel...thank you so much for your title suggestions and your whole comment really helped me and made me think of some new ideas to add in my essay. I really appreciate your help. Thank you so much 
Do you know where I could find some more examples of photographers that represent the western world and some photographers that represent the arab world?

About Garbz comment about nude photography, my essay is about comparing the type of pictures that photographers take who explore different cities around the world and definitely has NOTHING to do with nude photography.


----------



## Joves (Oct 9, 2008)

1. In your opinion, what is photography?
The act of capturing an image. 
[FONT=&quot]2. What do you focus on when taking a photograph?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The subject Im shooting.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] Why? [/FONT]
It is what has caught my eye.

[FONT=&quot]3. How does the capturing of new photographs create meaning?[/FONT]
 No not really.
4. In your opinion, do you think that nationality or the background of the photographer influence the pictures they take?
 No not really, i think life experience has more to do with it than where one comes from.
5. Do you think that the nationality or origin of the photographer influence the views of their own country and other countries?
 No.
6. Do you think that an emotional connection is created between the photographer and whatever the photographer is taking a picture of? (Maybe it is something we admire, something we fear or something that invokes our curiosity).
 Nope. I just shoot because I like to shoot.


----------



## mrcrassic (Oct 10, 2008)

lila.dream said:


> I am writing an essay which should answer the question, "How does a photographer's origin influence their perception of culture?" It is an important essay that I need to write for school and I would appreciate your help.




The rest of the answers are left as an exercise for the reader.



lila.dream said:


> 1. In your opinion, what is photography?
> 
> *Taking photos, really.*





lila.dream said:


> [FONT=&quot]2. What do you focus on when taking a photograph? Why?
> 
> *Whatever I'm taking a photo of. *
> [/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Garbz (Oct 10, 2008)

lila.dream said:


> About Garbz comment about nude photography, my essay is about comparing the type of pictures that photographers take who explore different cities around the world and definitely has NOTHING to do with nude photography.



Doh, why didn't you say that to begin with 



Samriel said:


> and if there is a part of photography where culture and society does NOT matter much, it's nude photography - nude photographers throw away social norms and perspectives much faster then people who shot barns and portraits - it's a very individual form of expression most of the time. It might reflect your background and influences, but they are rarely as culturally based as in other fields of photography, since you mostly have to overcome some social norms to be taking nudes at all. When you take a barn you don't have to overcome any norms, so they still show in your work.
> 
> If nude photography is the cause of any argument, it's usually about the cultural standards of the viewer, NOT the photographer.



Indeed I somewhat agree, but since the examples I linked to above the photographers of this board ARE the viewers it was still perfectly relevant. ... Err before I heard about the whole taking photos of cities thing. Although while I understand where you're coming from if you go through the threads linked and happen to know the backgrounds and specifically the locations of some of the forum members, you'd realise the comments are very culturally based. Granted only the western perspective is portrayed, but you can see some very distinct differences in opinions about the subject by the Europeans vs Australians for instance which is why I linked it in the first place.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 10, 2008)

lila.dream said:


> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/member.php?u=24049About Garbz comment about nude photography, my essay is about comparing the type of pictures that photographers take who explore different cities around the world and definitely has NOTHING to do with nude photography.



I can't help feeling that your caveat above would have avoided an awful lot of misunderstanding had you put it in your initial question.

Simply put, without the appropriate cultural awareness to draw on, any 'foreign' photographer is likely to miss what is culturally significant in a society that is not their own.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah, that last bit kinda throws the whole questionnaire way off. WTH???


----------



## Samriel (Oct 10, 2008)

lila.dream said:
			
		

> About Garbz comment about nude photography, my essay is about comparing the type of pictures that photographers take who explore different cities around the world and definitely has NOTHING to do with nude photography.



As the others said, posting this in the first thread might have given you better answers and less confusion. I also think you have to understand that you might be the first, or at least one of the first people to put up a comparative analysis of Arab and Western photographers perspectives. That basically means you have a lot of research in front of you which is going to be quite demanding. You should get at least five "representative" Arab photographers (you probably know these better than most people on the forum), and the same number of Western photographers. If you are able to make a good comparative analysis that emphasizes your point, you got yourself an essay. In not, you'll have to re-think if your point is valid. And don't forget, photography is not pure self-expression, it's also about conveying something to the viewer, therefore the viewpoint of the viewer is sometimes as important (or even more important) to the photographer than his own.



Garbz said:


> Indeed I somewhat agree, but since the examples I linked to above the photographers of this board ARE the viewers it was still perfectly relevant.



While they certainly are photographers, very few (if any) are (amateur or pro doesn't matter) nude photographers. In my opinion, their opinions are only relevant if any of those photographers actually shot and displayed any nudes to anybody except their models, and I'm really wondering how many of the people in those threads did... It's like asking _me _about cultural influences in self-expression concerning wedding photography - since I never took any a wedding photographs, you might say my opinion is that of an educated viewer, rather than that of a photographer.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 10, 2008)

1. In your opinion, what is photography?
When a man and a woman have intercourse


 [FONT=&quot]2. What do you focus on when taking a photograph? Why? 
I try to focus on the pedestrians the most, if they manage to dodge the car I can always 
reverse and hit them 
 [/FONT]    
[FONT=&quot]3. How does the capturing of new photographs create meaning?
Depending on the strain of spiders, it may be poisonous
[/FONT]
4. In your opinion, do you think that nationality or the background of the photographer influence the pictures they take?
Only when eating breakfast without ketchup


 5. Do you think that the nationality or origin of the photographer influence the views of their own country and other countries?
Ride the lightning baby


6. Do you think that an emotional connection is created between the photographer and whatever the photographer is taking a picture of? (Maybe it is something we admire, something we fear or something that invokes our curiosity).
Once in a while the wolf howles in the night for iced tea. the wolf will never get the tea.


Since were doing your homework for you, your teacher should love these.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 11, 2008)

Ahhhhh... _ketchup!_


----------



## lila.dream (Oct 11, 2008)

Chris of Arabiabeen as you live in the Arab world I would appreciate it if you would take the time to answer some of  the questions that I asked. I would be interested in your opinion. 
  Thank you for your help Samriel.  You really made me think of some very important issues concerning my essay.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 12, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> *lila.dream Asked:*
> 
> 1. In your opinion, what is photography?
> 
> Photography (from Greek &#966;&#969;&#964;&#959; and &#947;&#961;&#945;&#966;&#943;&#945 is the process and art of recording pictures by means of capturing light on a light-sensitive medium, such as a film or an electronic sensor.



It's amazing just how many people give this answer, or something similar, when asked this question.
A little thought and it can be seen that it is far from satisfactory as an answer as it does not explain anything but is merely a _definition_.
It's like responding to the question 'what is Art?' with 'it's just a bunch of marks on paper'.
On a very basic level Photography is about the recording of light, but it is so much more than that.
It explains nothing about it's use, it's cultural significance or the intention of the person behind the camera.
And it does not make clear that Photography is, in fact, two separate acts:
1) The act of taking the picture.
2) The act of viewing the picture.
If the viewer is not the photographer then the two have no point of contact except the image.
The photographer will have their intentions, but the viewer will be the one ascribing meaning and significance.
In short, a photograph has no existence until it is viewed, and it's meaning and significance will be different for each viewer.
Then there is the Cultural dimension.
Think of all the uses Photography is put to. How similar in intent and usage is the picture on your driving license to a dental X-ray of your teeth to an aerial photograph of your house or a paparazzi photo of you sneaking out of a hotel with someone else's spouse?
The similarities are that they are all about you: they define, to some extent, a part of your existence at a certain time.
But what are the differences?
Answer that question, bearing in mind what I have said above about photographer and viewer, and you will find the answers to the other questions.


----------



## lila.dream (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you so much Hertz van Rental for your help 
You really helped me out and I will try to work some of the things you said into my essay. Could you please give me your full name so that I reference what you said and your ideas. I would like to ask you some more questions if you do not mind because you seem to know a lot about photography.
I really appreciate that you took the time to comment on this thread.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you.
It's nice to be appreciated here instead of argued with or slapped down 

I have been working on what seems to have become the Philosophy of Photography (or Principia Photographica) for the past 20 years or so.
It's started as an intended PhD on the signification of images but once I realised that no-one had even managed to successfully define Photography I got side-tracked.
Once I have all my notes and researches hammered into shape I intend to publish it on the Net.
But don't hold your breath - I've got a lot more to do yet.

PS I don't wish to make my real name public by posting it on here, nor do I wish to publicise my e-mail account*, and you haven't made enough posts to rate PM privileges yet.
If you can make some more posts to get over the threshold then I can PM you more details.
You could also try searching the archives here.
I have made some posts on relevant topics in amongst the humour and trivia.



* I have an unpleasant ex-wife who delights in stalking me.


----------



## lila.dream (Oct 12, 2008)

How many posts do I have to make in order to get PM privileges??


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 12, 2008)

I think it is something like 25... or maybe 45.
It's easy enough done.
Just go to a Gallery and post a :hail: in every thread.


:lmao:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 12, 2008)

lila.dream said:


> Chris of Arabiabeen as you live in the Arab world I would appreciate it if you would take the time to answer some of  the questions that I asked. I would be interested in your opinion.
> Thank you for your help Samriel.  You really made me think of some very important issues concerning my essay.



Not sure what your timescale is, but I have an exam in 2 days time that I need to finish up my preparation on. If you can hang fire until after then, then I can perhaps give the questions some consideration.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 12, 2008)

THORHAMMER said:


> 1. In your opinion, what is photography? <SNIP>



Not one of your better responses David :er:


----------



## THORHAMMER (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Not one of your better responses David :er:



Just a joke man, these questions are like right out of photography 102. Why should we answer his essay questions for him? 

These are not interview questions from the look of it they are for him to 
discover from reading his textbook and researching ,* not posting the verbatim questions on a forum and taking random peoples answers as his own. *

I had to kick my butt to do these essays , why should I give him my answers ?


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 12, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> It's amazing just how many people give this answer, or something similar, when asked this question.
> A little thought and it can be seen that it is far from satisfactory as an answer as it does not explain anything but is merely a _definition_.
> It's like responding to the question 'what is Art?'



Not to me. "Art" is something I do. Sometimes it involves photography, sometimes 3D or 2D tools on a computer, sometimes paints or pencils, sometimes a tree-stump and a chain-saw. Photography is a medium the art itself.  And his question was phrased in an inadequate  way if he was looking for any other kind of answer.

He didn't ask "what does photography mean to you", "what are your feelings about your photography" or anything that would lead the reader to think he was after any other answer than a definition. The answers are only as on point as the questions and the question as he phrased it was "What is photography?".  Any other answer but a definition would require a lot of imaginative interjection IMO.  Or if you're right then let him ask  _that_ question in an intelligent way.

Also the act of viewing, critiquing, sorting, transporting, standing on, or jumping over a photograph outside of the creation process has nothing to do with photography. Certainly nothing more than doing any of those things to a car, oil painting, building, or tree has to do with the creative processes that bring those things into existence or their temporal origins.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 12, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Not one of your better responses David :er:



Really?  I thought it was hilarious - certainly the best reply here.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 12, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> "Art" is something I do. Sometimes it involves photography, sometimes 3D or 2D tools on a computer, sometimes paints or pencils, sometimes a tree-stump and a chain-saw. Photography is a medium the art itself.  And his question was phrased in a retarded way if he was looking for any other kind of answer.
> 
> He didn't ask "what does photography mean to you", "what are your feelings about your photography" or anything that would lead the reader to think he was after any other answer than a definition. The answers are only as on point as the questions and the question as he phrased it was "What is photography?".  Any other answer but a definition would require a lot of imaginative interjection IMO.  Or if you're right then let him ask  _that_ question in an intelligent way.




What was asked was "In your opinion, what is photography?".
Firstly, this is quite clearly not asking for a definition, it is asking for an opinion.
Now your opinion may well be that photography is nothing more than 'the process of capturing light on a light sensitive medium'. But this, as I have said, is just describing the _process_ of Photography.
Now I interpreted the question as being about the 'discipline' of Photography because it was quite clear from the questions that followed that this was more what was wanted.
To understand where the problem lies, let us look at your usage of the word _medium_.
You said 'Photography is the _process_ of capturing light on a light sensitive *medium*'.
But then you declare that 'Photography is a medium'.
As I assume that you didn't mean that 'Photography is the process of capturing light on a light sensitive _Photography_' you must have used the term _medium_ to mean two distinctly different things.
To amplify this: 'painting' can mean both the act of applying paint to a surface, and the finished work itself - 'I'm painting a painting'.
Whilst not incorrect this is clumsy so we tend to differentiate by saying 'I *am* painting' and 'this is *a* painting'.
And this is quite apart from the word's use to describe the _discipline_ of Painting - which covers everything: use of materials, application, techniques and all the other things associated with 'painting a painting'.
The term 'Photography' is less ambiguous. The usual convention is that it refers to the discipline itself and not to a specific area, such as the photographic process.
So please do not start insulting people by calling their questions 'retarded' or 'unintelligent' when you are the one at fault - you misread the question.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 12, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> What was asked was "In your opinion, what is photography?".



Same thing almost exactly. The qualifier "in your opinion" is nearly meaningless as there's just about no question I can answer that isn't "my opinion" and therefor only qualifies that the answer must be my own and not someone else's.

The question stands as it was stated: "What is photography?" 


And don't be silly. Photography is a process as I said. I was addressing your misconceptions that "photography" in and of itself was somehow "art" when I used the word "medium".  So nya-nya. 

I do understand what you're saying but this isn't what he asked. To get that intention from his question I would have to make some very far reaching assumptions.  You did. I didn't. That's all there is to it to me.  



Hertz van Rental said:


> The term 'Photography' is less ambiguous. The usual convention is that it refers to the discipline itself and not to a specific area, such as the photographic process.



That doesn't make any sense to me. The discipline of photography is not dissimilar to the photographic process. The discipline is the application of said process. 

Additionally I guess a question that misses the intended mark so badly technically qualifies as retarded. I didn't say mentally retarded and I wasn't insulting anyone - nor did I call anyone unintelligent. So please don't put words in my mouth or intentions in my mind. Your assumption might have been accidentally correct in his case... it was not in mine.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 12, 2008)

dictionary said:
			
		

> retarded:
> *verb*
> delayed or held back in terms of progress, development, or accomplishment : his progress was retarded by his limp.



Like that...

But I'll change it if it offends you...


----------

